# Trainer in South Florida



## r3tro23 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hey, I am currently helping a friend find a trainer for obedience and protection work in South Florida. Does anyone have a quality trainers they recommend? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Soldes (May 15, 2018)

Natalia and Ivan Balabanov are word class, and are located in Plant City FL. Very please with the obedience and off leach training that she did with Red.
Hope this helps


----------



## r3tro23 (Dec 30, 2017)

Thank you for the response, sorry I forgot to add that he is looking for a board and train


----------



## Soldes (May 15, 2018)

Board and train is what we did our dog, and Natalia was excellent.


----------

